
New Star Trek Series Makes Massive Science Blunder - wslh
https://www.forbes.com/sites/stevensalzberg/2017/10/30/new-star-trek-series-makes-massive-science-blunder/#5372b7881b37
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15585924](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15585924)

------
flukus
We need to stop linking to sites that block ad blockers.

